# Norfolk Broads



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi,

I am thinking of tipping up to the "broads" for bank Holiday.

Any of you guys recommend a good place to head for,i.e.Nice little town,"pub grub" pub,walks for the dog and a nice free car park to hide in at night....ok I might splash out and treat myself to a site.

Better still if you have been anywhere there that is crap tell me and I can avoid it like Heather Mills.

Thanks in advance

DD


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi DD,
Firstly are you a member of either the CCC or CC?
I possibly can help, however we in Norfolk have over the years been plagued by `Travellers`, the result is ditches dug around areas and height barriers.
There are a few sites where you can tuck yourself away but they few and far between.
I would personally advise againt the `wild camping `index on various sites on the internut. The areas they specify are either filthly dirty or closed or at best just dirty laybys inhabited at night by persons with strange activities and persuits, (I dont need to elaborate do I?)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=14

Just about as good as it gets...
Malc


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Many a Happy Holiday "up the broads". As I recall Wroxham is a nice place and you can hire day boats to enhance your exploration of the area. I also recall visiting the tallest? windmill, they were "doing it up" but I cant remember the area. Its an age thing.  :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi DD you will be lucky to get into any campsite over the bank holiday, Artona has been trying without success, I believed he has phoned 8 or 9 now. 

I have been trying in kent and its the same story, finally managed to get on a CL.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Beccles is nice, large car park near the canal close to town centre, boat hire, shopping, park etc

>>Beccles Map <<


----------



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cheers Guys,

Malc........how bigs your drive??????????????????
Do you do late arrivals????????????????????????
And finally whats your tea like in the morning???

DD


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*broads*

hi 
I am going too White House Beach Caravan Club Site ,
lowestoft at bank holiday, our paths might cross :wink: hope the weather turns out like last thursday  because the campsites near the beach :wink:

cheers saruman


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

We are going to Rutland Water Lynton top with CCC Norfolk & Suffolk, 300 acres, never seen anyone turned away yet!
Very good views from the heights and quiet even when busy.
BTW anyone can use the fields , just phone the ranger on his mobile, (number on the barn) drop a fiver per night in a envelope (letter box on the barn) and job done! Water and Chem Disp. What more do you need?
Malc


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Bacton Lighthouse Pub, comes highly recommended especially the pub grub.
A149 to Wroxham, continue to Stalham, 1km turn L to sign posted Happisburgh, cant miss it.
Malc 

PS Tallest windmill Sutton near Stalham.


----------

